# No more Regimental Shoulder Flashes



## q_1966 (27 Jan 2005)

Im hearing around my corps that there not producing the Regimental Shoulder Flashes anymore, in favour of the Royal Canadian Army Cadets Patch *Shudder (the one above the circlular RCAC Badge) in favor of little brass pins that show the abreviation (Rocky Mountain Rangers is RM RANG, etc.) anyone wanna verify that,

- Shawn


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Jan 2005)

i have never heard that. we just got a whole new shipment of badges and there were a lot of out regimental shoulder flashes.

i did here that in a couple of years though that the army, air, and navy cadet were all going to become one. they will all get new uniforms and the shoulder flashes will say cadet movement. i don't know if it is true but i heard that at camp 2 years ago


----------



## Zedic_1913 (27 Jan 2005)

This could be a decision made by your cadet corps.  All Army Cadet corps have the option of wearing the "Royal Canadian Army Cadets" shoulder flash, any affiliated unit shoulder flashes must be ordered out of the corps budget (or at least this is my understanding).  We just got a whole bunch more of our affiliated unit shoulder flashes.


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jan 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i did here that in a couple of years though that the army, air, and navy cadet were all going to become one. they will all get new uniforms and the shoulder flashes will say cadet movement. i don't know if it is true but i heard that at camp 2 years ago



It's not. We used to have that where all uniforms were the same pattern, only difference being headress. It was changed back because of the many complaints. I severly doubt that we would go back to something that proved to be such a fiasco.

Clarifaction: The uniforms were all the same colour, green, other than that the uniforms were of the same pattern still in use.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Jan 2005)

OK i really wasn't sure. some one told me that like 2 years ago. thanks for clearing it up. 

the uniform they told me was going to have navy blue pants with a red line going down the center, than it would be a black tunic with the cadet movement shoulder flashes. and to top it all off the new head dress would be a a cap. sort of like the ones that the gghg and ggfg wear.  i know that sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Strike (27 Jan 2005)

The old (green) uniforms came out because of the unification of the CF.  Since cadets is funded by DND, they decided that the cadets should follow suit with the head dress being the only difference.  Even before that the cadets' (Sea anyway, never saw the old Air or Army uniforms) uniforms were practically indistinguishable from the CF uniforms.  If any of you have seen the Sea Cadets in ceremonial blues or whites, well, that used to be their regular uniform.

So, if history has taught us anything, unless you see a change in our uniforms, you probably won't see one in yours.  As for the flashes, that is a unit budget thing.  Same thing with cap tallies.  Some of you who have gone to Borden may have noticed the guppies (really a term of endearment as I used to be one) with tallies that had the RCSCC long form and some with their corps names.  All in the budget.

Hutch, the uniform you describe sounds very much like the ones that the RMC students wear.  Maybe someone spent some time at HMCS Ontario and got the wrong idea from the RMC cadets that were spending the summer there.  If after 2 yrs you haven't heard anything I wouldn't worry.  BTW, when I was a cadet we were told we were getting the new (elemental) uniforms.  It took 5 years from that rumour until it actually happened.


----------



## Dane (27 Jan 2005)

There was a Cadet uniform review a few years ago, my uncle was on it. They decided not to go forward with it, but it did launch the current programme of issuing PT Gear at the LHQ. The only changes that come our way until 2009 I'm sure will be minor if any happen at all (and I'm fairly confident they won't). Thats around the time they're switching up the training programme again.

Side flashes are an LHQ decision, entirely. Not to mention with the way Army Cadets follow CATOs they'de take 10-15 years to phase out, anyways.


----------



## condor888000 (28 Jan 2005)

The PT gear at LHQ is good change, but I fail to see why they would change the uniforms again? They are semi-functual and overall fairly good. Only thing I would like to see change is that each arm of the movement gets a set of "work" uniforms provided free of charge that can be worn at LHQ for non-ceremonial use. I doubt it'd happen but I can wish...


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Jan 2005)

you mean the combat uniform?  yes that is a good idea but the cadet program would never be able to afford it. unless they took the cambats from the summer training centers and issued them out to the cadets.


----------



## condor888000 (28 Jan 2005)

Kinda, maybe an idea would be to adopt current CF uniforms or get a similar version? An idea may be flightsuits/combats for the air, NCD's or something similar fr the sea types, and combats or something similar for the army. All with the standard headress in use now for each arm. And an easy to see badge/patch/armlet identifying us as cadets.

This isn't going to happen, but some benefits would be that we could no longer have to get new cadets to devot all their time to preping their uniforms. I've had a few cadets leave because of the fact that they hated the uniforms. I know when I was younger I hated with a passion the idea of wearing the full uniform the whole night. 

Obviously there are problems wiht this the easiest to think of would be cost. But like I said last post, we can wish...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Jan 2005)

The KOCR cadets used to have little olive crew suits (their affiliate regiment was an armoured unit), which was a cute idea.  I don't know if I would be any prouder going to cadets in what amounted to overalls than I would in the "full uniform".  I was happy just to have a uniform when I was in, and I was wearing pants and beret in a supposedly Highland cadet corps.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (16 Feb 2005)

Just to clarify that up there are shoulder flashes still. Our corps is ordering them. The only thing is that not everybody has them so we have taken them all away to keep uniformity untill the new order comes in. 

  Just wait until you see what our Lieutenant got for the corps on the shooting weekend at the reserve armouries. 

Translated From Retard Speak by Burrows. - No I did not use a spell checker.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2005)

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> juist ot clarify that up there are shoulder flashes still our core si ordering the the only thing is that not evry body has them so we take them all away to keep uniformity untill the new order comes i .
> 
> ps just wiat untill you see what our Lt got for the core on the shooting weekend at the reserve armouries.



What is that!?

You really got to use the spell checker.

Burrows:
This is yours. Gentle reminder please.


----------



## Burrows (16 Feb 2005)

Done and Done.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Feb 2005)

Did you have to take a course for these translation abilities?   Could this be the building blocks for a new CLI? {!}


----------



## primer (17 Feb 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> Im hearing around my corps that there not producing the Regimental Shoulder Flashes anymore, in favour of the Royal Canadian Army Cadets Patch *Shudder (the one above the circlular RCAC Badge) in favor of little brass pins that show the abreviation (Rocky Mountain Rangers is RM RANG, etc.) anyone wanna verify that,
> 
> - Shawn



At our unit we don't were the RCAC Shoulder Flashes at all we use the Brass Pins of our affiliated units

LOG
EME
RCD
SIG


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

Most affiliate units should still have a wack load of shoulder flashes from the garrison jackets available.  In most cases all it takes is for the Cadet Supp O to ask the RQMS of the Affiliate Unit for some.


----------



## Wo. G (12 Mar 2005)

Hey Shawn, what is happening is that they want all army cadets to look the same and with the little brasses that is the only way to distinguish us apart... Honestly I think they are cute but I wouldn't give up my Rocky Mountain Rangers shoulder flashes


----------



## q_1966 (21 Mar 2005)

Wo. G said:
			
		

> Hey Shawn, what is happening is that they want all army cadets to look the same and with the little brasses that is the only way to distinguish us apart... Honestly I think they are cute but I wouldn't give up my Rocky Mountain Rangers shoulder flashes



I didnt know the brass things could be "Cute" lol


----------

